# Grace Magnum X7 Overspray



## DrSmeller (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm an old style brush and roller painter but recently purchased a Graco Magnum X7 to spray some interior apartments. Getting a lot of overspray, even adjusting the pressure up and down. Unit is brand new, using the tip it came with (I think .17). I'm spraying Behr Premium Plus Ultra Matte, not thinned - just out of the 5 gallon pail. Any insight appreciated.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

You have to cover everything with masking paper, drop clothes, plastic. Overspray is unstoppable


----------



## Chuck the painter (Sep 16, 2015)

If you want to know what works in home depot go see what they'll rent you in an airless as opposed to what they'll sell you in the paint Dept.
If your small time and cabinets go with the newer Graco 395. It puts out about as much volume as a 490. If your doing higher volume jump to the 695.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

ridesarize said:


> You have to cover everything with masking paper, drop clothes, plastic. Overspray is unstoppable



Oh yeah, masking tape helps a lot too.


----------



## Chuck the painter (Sep 16, 2015)

Just did some cabinets with the new Graco FFLP 315 tip. Less atomized paint in the air & dry fall.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------

